# Silkscreen Printing Line Table Press Plan for download!



## BANGENGE (Jul 29, 2015)

Here's the link for the Line Table Press Plan

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-UvPP6hFaWHNi04SW9qcnRaZmc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

very nice plans! thank you.

do you use or suggest a washer (spacer) under the screen frame for 'off-contact'?


----------



## BANGENGE (Jul 29, 2015)

oppssss!!!sorry for the late response, i use 4 pcs. 25 cents for off contact, washer is ok as long as it can give you quality print. happy new year.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Or print waterbased ink with no off-contact.


----------



## jimknudson (Dec 24, 2015)

This is the same type of printer I have been using for 10 years.Works great for me because I sell on ebay and do a lot of single shirts.Super quick and easy to use.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Very nice! When I move to a bigger place, I will definitely look into using these plans for building a line press.

I have a suggestion that may or may not benefit but worth mentioning.... For the left and right wood screws used for micro adjustments; do you think using a metal threaded insert and thumb screw is better than just using a screw through the wood?

I think it may help last longer so the screw doesn't wear out the wood going in and out a lot when adjusting.

I attached pictures of examples of a metal threaded insert and thumbscrews. And if the thumbscrew is not tight enough, you can apply some teflon tape around the screw to make a tighter fit.


----------



## BANGENGE (Jul 29, 2015)

yes brother you're right metal threaded insert & thumb screws are much better, this is perfect!!! but my problem is I can't find these in my place so i'm using wood tekscrew instead. HAPPY NEW YEAR BROTHER!!!


----------



## Boss Mac (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice! much respect! so how much is the estimated cost for all this stuffs? I'm also pinoy. i'm from Cebu City sir.


----------



## BANGENGE (Jul 29, 2015)

good morning boss mac! sir 5k for 10 stations, katulad ng plan na nandyan for download. yung 5k sa line table press pa lang ito wala pa yung ibang kelangan mo tulad ng frames ink at kung anu-ano pa. nasa plano yung mga kelangan mo sir mac kaya pwede mo muna icanvass yung materials. yung unang tao na pinadalan ko ng plano last year(2015) is also from cebu. "Guido Apparels Wilson, Cebu City" happy new year sir!!!


----------



## Boss Mac (Oct 10, 2015)

BANGENGE said:


> good morning boss mac! sir 5k for 10 stations, katulad ng plan na nandyan for download. yung 5k sa line table press pa lang ito wala pa yung ibang kelangan mo tulad ng frames ink at kung anu-ano pa. nasa plano yung mga kelangan mo sir mac kaya pwede mo muna icanvass yung materials. yung unang tao na pinadalan ko ng plano last year(2015) is also from cebu. "Guido Apparels Wilson, Cebu City" happy new year sir!!!


Maraming maraming salamat po sir. kasi nakita ko sa mga nagbebenta ng line table nag lalaro sa mga 7K to 10K 6 stations line table. god bless you sir.


----------



## BANGENGE (Jul 29, 2015)

walang anuman boss mac, GOD BLESS DIN!!!


----------



## legimlugero (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice thanks sa plans sir looking to make one for myself.


----------



## BANGENGE (Jul 29, 2015)

No problem sir! gudluck on your project!


----------



## janwinard (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you for sharing bro.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

BANGENGE said:


> Here's the link for the Line Table Press Plan
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-UvPP6hFaWHNi04SW9qcnRaZmc/view?usp=sharing


Very neat and hello from the US! We were just in the Philippines, beautiful country.


----------



## Skymia (Mar 8, 2020)

Link unavailable... Please send to [email protected]


----------



## Kuya Deck (Feb 29, 2020)

Sir
the file in the link is gone or there is something wrong?? could you email me the plans if it is ok?? [email protected]
thanks and more power


----------



## ZAKARIAOMERSALEM (May 26, 2020)

thank you very much


----------



## Knuckles1 (Jun 4, 2020)

I’d like the plans. Link does not work
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Halal (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi the link is broken can someone email me the plans 
to [email protected] thanks


----------



## x2djcart (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd like the plans. Link does not work
Email: [email protected]


----------



## rsnsagabay (8 mo ago)

I'd like the plan. the link is not working..
[email protected]


----------



## Suyashtailor (5 mo ago)

BANGENGE said:


> Here's the link for the Line Table Press Plan
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-UvPP6hFaWHNi04SW9qcnRaZmc/view?usp=sharing


Can not find it mate
can you please post it again or send me on [email protected]


----------

